#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  ElbitZ.Net registration open tomorrow for three days

## mrsquirrel

I use this website for downloading  E-Books. It has a fairly comprehensive selection.

Not as good as Oink.me.uk but still very good. 

Highly recommend signing up when it's open. Great for nerds and boffins.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks a lot for that Squizza.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

oh, I'm getting this....
FREE Registration will be available from 05th FEB 2007 00:00 GMT till 08th FEB 2007 00:00 GMT

have you confused February with April??

----------


## Thetyim

^Thats weird, your cache must be a bit old
I'm getting this
FREE Registration will be available from 05th APRIL 2007 00:00 GMT till 08th APRIL 2007 00:00 GMT

----------


## slimboyfat

i am getting april too.......

i think CMN is cracking up

----------


## friscofrankie

*OPEN REGISTRATION CLOSED* 

*Important - please read: FREE Registration will be available from 05th APRIL 2007 00:00 GMT till 08th APRIL 2007 00:00 GMT


*

----------


## mrsquirrel

I said tomorrow in the title.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

still getting 5th of February




> OPEN REGISTRATION CLOSED
> Important - please read: FREE Registration will be available from 05th FEB 2007 00:00 GMT till 08th FEB 2007 00:00 GMT

----------


## Thetyim

This link says April
ElbitZ.NET, Your Online Learning Center :: Login

This link says Feb
ElbitZ.NET, Your Online Learning Center :: Signup

It's OK Taffy, it's not a Welsh conspiracy  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Message has changed again.
Now getting this

REGISTRATIONS CLOSED
Important - please read: Registrations are postponed indefinitely due the site being under internal maintenance. Please send an e-mail to elbitz.invites@gmail.com with Subject line "ElbitZ Invite" and you will be informed/invited when we open again

----------


## watterinja

Just use eMule - download any number of books.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Claims to be open the first week of May

----------


## Pimp of the LOS

Nice...got an account, thanx!

----------


## mrsquirrel

* OPEN FOR REGISTRATION , DUPLICATE ACC WILL BE DELETED AND IP BANNED... RESPECT THE RULES*
   Forget your password? Recover your password *via email*

----------


## RDN

I got one, too.  :Very Happy:

----------

